# 1900 boxes



## Roger123

Thanks for the history there, 480!


----------



## MDShunk

I have a picture someplace of a "real" 1900 box (combination gas and electric). I'll have to dig that up.


----------



## brian john

This is the kind of information that makes one a quirky triva Expert...KEEP IT UP


----------



## 480sparky

What's scary is soon I'll be one of those old farts who will say "Remember when?..."


----------



## randomkiller

480sparky said:


> What's scary is soon I'll be one of those old farts who will say "Remember when?..."


Hell I m already there. I am 17 years older than my boss.


----------



## 480sparky

randomkiller said:


> Hell I m already there. I am 17 years older than my boss.


Wait... what were we talking about???


----------



## brian john

Drove by a building last year they were tearing down, I was on the deck when they built that particular structure. That's getting old I am afraid.


----------



## Mountain Electrician

brian john said:


> Drove by a building last year they were tearing down, I was on the deck when they built that particular structure. That's getting old I am afraid.


I found myself remodeling the same office building again, 20 years later. Talk about job security!


----------

